# co2 88g SOLVED



## shootember4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All, I'm new to this forum so be gentle with me,I have just purchased a Hammerli 850 air magnum unfortunately it has no co2 cylinder does anyone know where I could get my hands on one as I am living in Ireland


----------

